# Halloween song/story of Greedy King Pete



## not2scary (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's a great song/story you AND your kids will love. 

I've been in contact with Mickey Soume who wrote, sings and plays all the musical instruments, except for the lead guitar. He's a great magician and musician. I have his permission to post this song on the forum. 

He sent me this sneak preview of the song, which will be in a new magic coin vanish video. Although, the song tells the story without seeing the video.

I wanted to post it here because it has a nice Halloween ending.

Enjoy!

http://mediafire.com/GreedyKingPete 

(Click on 'Greedy King Pete.mp3' and on the next page click on the yellow box on the right side of the page)

When the video is done (maybe in a couple days) it'll be on: 

YouTube - MickeySoume's Channel


----------

